# S40 Problem



## Guest (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich habe einen Rock-am-Ring Planer geschrieben und ihn mit Emulator und (SE /Nokia S60) Handys getestet.
Jedoch berichten mir die Leute, dass er bei NOKIA Handys mit S40 nicht läuft.

Sie bekommen folgende Fehlermeldung:


> Installation läuft normal, im Menü taucht er samt orangenem Logo auf. erst beim Starten kommt nach ein paar Sekunden die Meldung "Programmfehler". Klick auf Details bringt dann:"Null Pointer java/lang/NullPointer Exception" Man sieht vorher nichts.



Habe keine Ahnung, warum nur bei diesen speziellen Handys der Bug auftaucht.
Hat hier evtl. jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## The_S (29. Mai 2008)

Nö, ohne Code ist das auch schwer zu sagen.

Aber ne andere Frage: Kann man den auch für Rock im Park umstellen und magst du den mir evtl. zukommen lassen (hab auch S60 Handy ^^)  !?


----------



## Guest (29. Mai 2008)

Ich schaue mal, dass ich bis am WE auch die RiP-Daten habe.


----------



## The_S (29. Mai 2008)

Ausgezeichnet, kann dir dabei auch gerne helfen  . 

Was macht die Software eigetnlich genau?


----------



## Guest (29. Mai 2008)

Bilder und Beschreibung auf meiner HP


----------



## The_S (29. Mai 2008)

Über das Design lässt sich zwar streiten, aber sehr nützliches Tool  .


----------



## Guest (30. Mai 2008)

War wohl ein Anwenderfehler, also bei den Leuten die Probleme hatten, läufts jetzt.


----------



## Guest (31. Mai 2008)

Den RIP-Planer gibts jetzt auf meiner HP


----------



## The_S (2. Jun 2008)

danke (ich hoffe mal auf gutes Wetter)


----------

